# Ada 60f



## bzzi (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey guys,

This is my first attempt to a shallow tank. I'm using LED lights (18 3W 6700K), CO2 and mostly ADA products. It really kicked my ass for a couple months to stabilize, some PH and KH fluctuations were to blame. Now it looks pretty stable and going strong. I used the trick of chopping Fissidens really small and then dry-start it for a month. I've also used Star moss (destroyed by algae), Christmas moss (didn't attach well to the rocks) and even Pearl moss (didn't work submersed, looked great emersed).
I have pics of the dry-start, will post if requested.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That's a very nice little scape there. I like that you photographed it from the top as I believe that's really the strong suit of a shallow tank is to have it viewed from the top.


----------



## bzzi (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Aaron. It's true, for the shallow tank, you have to think as much as for the top viewing as for the front, because that's what you see most of the time, as it's on a side table, waist height. I'm making a short video, with this tank and my cube Betta tank by its side, coming soon.


----------



## dbot (Aug 23, 2013)

really nice. Wish I could get my 60F looking like that!


----------



## bzzi (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks dbot.
Here is a video of the Betta cube and the shallow tank. I took it with my iPhone 5, will upload another from my camera later, with better resolution.


__
https://flic.kr/p/nvurKY


----------



## Eri Mar (May 31, 2014)

Very nice setup. Please share the specs and plant list. Great job.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 2, 2010)

Well done. These shallow tanks are my favorite.


----------



## pugia (Feb 13, 2008)

nice setup!!


----------

